# Canon 5DS color profile CR2



## Benhider (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone else have a problem with the color profile on the 5DS? My photomechanic previews it ok, but when I open it in Adobe photoshop CS6 Raw window, it looks completely different. See screenshots


----------



## gary samples (Aug 8, 2015)

Benhider said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with the color profile on the 5DS? My photomechanic previews it ok, but when I open it in Adobe photoshop CS6 Raw window, it looks completely different. See screenshots


 me to same thing going on


----------

